

Ask HN:What are the best opensource web frameworks? - anandrm

We are planning to develop a web framework for the user configuration and management of a system Application.
What are some of the open source tools we can look into for this, we need to support concurrent user configuration ,clusters .
I do have ruby on rails , Dangjo as options .Any expert suggestions ?
======
el_guapo
Flask

~~~
anandrm
Thanks.. looks interesting.

